# Bonus Promos



## Rail Freak (Jul 8, 2009)

Are there PROMOS that consistantly come about annually???

RF


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 8, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Are there PROMOS that consistantly come about annually???RF


I would say no.... but I have only been watching for two years or so.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2009)

Many are not (at least during a certain period), but some you can at least count on. Such as the referral bonus is usually around the same time every year it seems.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 8, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Are there PROMOS that consistantly come about annually???RF
> ...


Yeah, less than that for me! Maybe I'll just follow the Traveler!!!!

RF :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 8, 2009)

So far for at least the past 4 or 5 years running now, there has been a double points promo in the late fall. This has probably been the most consistant promo out there.

And they've been pretty consistant in offering a buy X trips on Acela, get one free. They've varried how they do it each year and the times may have moved around a bit, but every year for at least 5 years now has had some form of that promo. By varying things I mean how you get the tickets or now points, what happens if you travel in BC vs. FC, and other items.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Do that on AU and you'll become known as... "THE RAIL STALKER!" ..... h34r: ..... :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'll just follow the Traveler!!!!RF :lol:
> ...


You could *TRY* to follow me - but you can't *CATCH* me!  (You never know where I'll be)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 8, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


:lol: Yes we do. Some where on the SDL loophole :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You could *TRY* to follow me - but you can't *CATCH* me!  (You never know where I'll be)
> ...


You're right!  But between that and PDX, you never know what route I'll take! h34r:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I guess we'll just have to have security posted at PDX and be patient. If you happened to be there this afternoon, I might spot you but would not be able to apprehend you! I'll bring a whistle with me just in case! :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm a semi-secret agent - similar to James Bond! h34r:

Agent 007-R*

* Licensed to Ride

:lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 10, 2009)

Celebrate!!!!

Just checked my AGR Pts. & my Summer Power Points Promo upgrade posted as well as my 100 pts. for the TPA-STP bus trip!!!! I believe AGR & I are square!

RF

EDIT: just got off the phone with AGR & I'll be receiving another adjustment addition of 300 pt.s for the upgrade 1st class bonus. ( 100 bonus already received for coach posting + 300 for my upgrade = 400 pts., sounds fair!!!)

RF

(Am I sounding a little like the Traveler????)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> (Am I sounding a little like the Traveler????)


Nobody sounds that bad! :lol: (Or is that - looks that bad?  Nobody is that bad either! :lol: )


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > (Am I sounding a little like the Traveler????)
> ...


No comment here... belive it or not!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> No comment here... belive it or not!


  

*THIS JUST IN*!!!!!!!!!!

Montana just got hit be a major hurricane and Key West got 3 feet of snow!!!!!!! And in unrelated news - the SL East will begin service tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > No comment here... belive it or not!
> ...


AMAZING,

That was the dream that woke me up last night, & the Traveler Backs It Up!!!! I think I died & went to Heaven!!!! 

RF


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Don't die yet RF! The Traveler was simply reacting in shock over what I said!

Traveler: *DON'T EVER DO THAT TO RF AGAIN!!!* The shock of the let down when he discovers it's not true could wind up landing him in the hospital. :huh: And you know what that could lead to, don't your? ... he'd could wind up missing an Amtrak trip! :angry:

BTW, when you say "MAJOR HURRICAN IN MONTANA", were you referring to me traveling through it during the wee early hours of 7/10 in the EB going 80MPH or more? Before reachoing Montana I was hoping to be awake for the combining of the two trains in Spokane, but I didn't wake up until the EB was pulling away from the Spokane station! Oh well!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 13, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> BTW, when you say "MAJOR HURRICAN IN MONTANA", were you referring to me traveling through it during the wee early hours of 7/10 in the EB going 80MPH or more?


Well, they call Montana "Big *SKY* country" - don't they? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, when you say "MAJOR HURRICAN IN MONTANA", were you referring to me traveling through it during the wee early hours of 7/10 in the EB going 80MPH or more?
> ...


And I probably don't get royalty checks because they did name it "Big *Sky* country" instead of Big *Sky12065* country! :angry:


----------

